# odd behavior for a rat?



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

No not that unusual

rats are nocturnal as a rule but that is not carved in stone

I'm doing a house right now where the rats are running around on the patio at 3:30 in the afternoon
I go to many houses that hear the noises all day and night

It can be simply an issue of a new rat, overpopulation, nesting or something that has skewed their normal social order for some reason

I have found that the noise always stops once I kill the rat, day walker or night stalker


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

As a rule, rats are most active at night, although the bigger the rats, the braver they are. I once answered a rat call at a home in Chamblee, Georgia, that was located right behind a Frito-Lay plant. When I arrived, the lady told me she was awakened in the middle of the night by loud barking and cat growls coming from the bathroom. Assuming that her pets were fighting, she entered the bathroom to a hard-to-believe sight. A large rat (about 2 ft. long) had her pests cornered in the bathtub. The lady said when she opened the door, the rat, up on his hind legs, front legs on the edge of the tub, just looked at her. The rat finally scurried past her when, after she realized what she was looking at, screamed at the top of her lungs. I later caught the rat (in the daytime) and it was as big as she had described. It had been living high on the hog on the Frito-Lay plant's waste. If you need more info, check out the pest library @ LINK REMOVED .


----------

